# front mount for 2000 Blazer LS



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Is there anyway to mount a cooler rack on the front of a Blazer? Where would you mount? The only place I can think is where the hooks are. Any Blazer owners out there with pictures?


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Rockstar said:


> Is there anyway to mount a cooler rack on the front of a Blazer? Where would you mount? The only place I can think is where the hooks are. Any Blazer owners out there with pictures?


You could try a front receiver hitch and a rod rack to fit. If it is similar to the front end of my 2001 GMC Sonoma, there's not much of a way to mount directly to the bumper.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*frontmount*

you're right, there are racks made to fit the front hook mounts. I have Aa '99 4dr blazer and am looking into this same predicament. Stay tuned here, there are several people on here that can help with more advice, but you have got the start.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

I did a custom hitch for mine. I'll try to get some pics as soon as this weather gets out of here.
Here is a shot of it mounted, but you can't see too much of the mount itself.
Basically a piece of heavy angle cut to fit inside the frame rails and bolted into place. Added a receiver tube to it, and I built the frame for the rack.
Shooter and Eric built the tray.
It is fine for a small cooler, but I would not recommend it for a heavy rack unless you have some sort of a dual tube mount.
Call Shooter's Customs.

A shot of the rack is on this site:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

chilehead2 said:


> you're right, there are racks made to fit the front hook mounts. I have Aa '99 4dr blazer and am looking into this same predicament. Stay tuned here, there are several people on here that can help with more advice, but you have got the start.


Bodiak hitches makes a nice-looking one, but they don't appear to have anything to fit either vehicle.

Here's a Curt front receiver for those vehicles.

I just put a front receiver hitch on my '07 2500HD on Monday. There's not much hitch sticking out from the 3 1/4" square hole in the front. I paid $116 for the Reese 65050 hitch from Amazon. It took me about 45 minutes to install, including the time to carefully mark and cut the front fascia...

Normally I'm one to build instead of buy, but in this case it wasn't worth the additional time or trouble.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That bodiak front end hitch is pretty neat... thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

I have one on my 2001 blazer and it is mounted to the tow hook bolts and tow hooks are still in place.The one I have was custom built stainless steel but I am sure they have factory available.


----------

